# Portrait Pro Issues



## therealalexsays (Mar 24, 2019)

The honeymoon is already souring. So far, my switch from a very arduous and completely manual retouching process to Portrait Pro handling much of the work has been good. But there are weird things popping up, and I'm sure (hoping) that it's a setting I need to tweak.

Took a photo from LR, imported as smart object into PS, opened PP, the adjustment looks fantastic and then when it applies it, it picks up weird colors. When being adjusted in the window, it looks like this:






Then after applying, it adds additional red in the shadows, and there's a weird green tinge on her left eyebrow, underneath nostril, and crease of her lips.





Thoughts? This is really troubling because up until now it had been doing fantastic work, but now it has me second guessing whether there's been problems with other photos that I just haven't noticed or been looking for.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2019)

So...how long have you been using Portrait Pro?

Your description of the problem is good..I can see the greenish-tinged areas...could you perhaps make a very slight HSL or Selective Color adjustment, on an as-needed basis?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 24, 2019)

What adjustments are you making with PP; are you changing the skin colouring selector?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2019)

From the other thread:



therealalexsays said:


> Ok - so I have been playing around with Portrait Pro for a while now - much advanced in its ability to "get it right" the first time over everything else that I've used.



What do you mean when you write ," playing around with Portrait Pro for a while now" ? A day or two? Less than 48 hrs? Is it perfect? No... Have you mastered the SW yet? Do you expect it to do everything perfectly? "*It's not the arrow..it's the archer.*" Many of us have spent 40+ years to get where we are at, and we grew up with Spot Tone and razor blades and X-acto knives and crude tools that took years' worth of practice to yield good results...I think in a month you will be getting better results than you are now!


----------



## therealalexsays (Mar 24, 2019)

Derrel said:


> So...how long have you been using Portrait Pro?
> 
> Your description of the problem is good..I can see the greenish-tinged areas...could you perhaps make a very slight HSL or Selective Color adjustment, on an as-needed basis?



I _could_. However I feel like there must be something that can be fixed that I’m just not aware of; some setting that is off that needs to be corrected that - most likely - is my fault. Don’t want to get comfortable with the software, start doing batch work, and then discover stuff after standing back and admiring what looks good from a distance.



tirediron said:


> What adjustments are you making with PP; are you changing the skin colouring selector?



None aside from normal presets. For the most part the Standard or No Lighting presets have worked very well.



Derrel said:


> From the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir, I understand that, and thank you for taking time to explain that. It’s been a couple days. Have I mastered it? No. I’m still toying around with it a lot. I don’t expect it to do everything perfectly. I realize there will be settings I will have to tweak from a preset or it’s “idea” of what looks “good”. I’ve reached a problem though, and I’m seeking guidance on something that I believe I may not have setup correctly. I think how I explained the problem, and my frustration may be causing us to miss the tree for the forest... and that problem is this...

Open the photo in PS. Open PP plugin. Get everything how I want it, photo looks great, apply, return to photo. Photo looks COMPLETELY different in color than what I just set up. 

Learning how to get “my look”, learning how everything works... great, yes, I understand that takes time. What I’m trying to determine is why it shows the photo how I want it, I click okay and let it process, and then it outputs something completely different. It’s able to produce the look you want in preview, but then has trouble outputting that to the photo itself.

To each their own, but to me, that’s not learning how to use the program, that’s a fault in the program saying one thing and then doing another, a glitch in the rendering process. It’s almost as if it’s editing in one color space and then outputting in a different one. If I’m wrong, and that’s simply an idiosyncrasy of the program and how it works, and it’s something y’all apply HSL layers to correct afterwards, then I guess that’s that.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2019)

You seem like a nice,smart, young fellow. As I wrote a couple posts ago... " I think in a month you will be getting better results than you are now!" I have a lot of faith that, within 30 days, you will discover the best solution(s) to whatever hiccups you are currently experiencing.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 24, 2019)

therealalexsays said:


> Open the photo in PS. Open PP plugin. Get everything how I want it, photo looks great, apply, return to photo. Photo looks COMPLETELY different in color than what I just set up.



I had a similar issue with Topaz plug ins.  In the Topaz adjustment window, the photo would look great but when I finished and took it back to "PS" it lost some of the quality.  For me, the issue was that I was using an old version of PSE11.  Are you using the most recent version of PS or an older version?


----------



## therealalexsays (Mar 24, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> therealalexsays said:
> 
> 
> > Open the photo in PS. Open PP plugin. Get everything how I want it, photo looks great, apply, return to photo. Photo looks COMPLETELY different in color than what I just set up.
> ...



Photoshop CC 2019 with latest updates applied. I’ve tried everything I can think of. I’ve opened a ticket with the company and am anxious to hear back. The program is fantastic, and I hope there’s an easy fix for this. I realize I could fix it myself, but I can’t imagine that people are just putting up with this as one of the shortcomings of the program. It’s not that it can’t make it look how I want it to, it’s just that things are getting shifted.


----------



## therealalexsays (Mar 24, 2019)

Alright, so I'm not imagining it! People have been having issues with this since version 15, at least.

Saved image is more saturated?

I have ensured all color spaces are congruent from LR > PS > PP. I have tried sRGB, as well as ProPhotoRGB. The problem seems to be in the skin coloring module. If you turn that off, the issue doesn't happen, but you also don't have near as much effect to the finished photo. At this point I'm not complaining, just documenting.


----------



## stevn de lozada (Oct 23, 2019)

I would change the order of  how  you are editing as this may be the issue. I do portrait pro first in full image size from camera, I edit original skin, after making sure i have properly aligned the grids, makeup & lighting if necessary. Improper alignment of grids coupled with a change in facial structure can often cause these problems as well. After this then I would go to LR and then finalize in PS CC. The presets/ filters you maybe using in LR may have a color cast associated with it. I seldom do batch editing, too many light change factors that i want go back over to correct.


----------



## egglejan (Jul 13, 2021)

I would process this photo. In this "digital development" phase (conversion of a RAW file into an image), you can adjust the brightness, contrast, tonality, saturation, sharpness and other parameters of the photo. It's important to understand that the pixels that make up the image remain in place, but only their properties are adjusted. This does not affect the content of the image, although the play of light can also visually transform the picture. But it also helps me guys, I would advise you to make the portrait more graceful. Does the model have dermatitis on her face? I would remove those dots.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 13, 2021)

This is a 2+ year old thread and the OP has never returned to our site.  I’m locking this.


----------

